# GM trans service



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve got a GM transmission in my 2011 128. I’m experiencing some slight shudder under hard throttle, erratic shifting, nasty burnt trans fluid smell out of trans vent. Slow first shifts with cold trans. Just bought this car and believe no trans service has been done in 113k. I’m changing fluid and filter soon. I’ll be using valvoline max life dex 6 and trans x additive and report the results. As a service manager I’ve used trans x for years in binding rack and pinion units (99% fix rate) I'm willing to try in my trans as the few bmw posts about trans x I’ve read yielded positive results. I’ll also add a few oz in my P/S because I’ve got a intermittent shudder in P/S at parking lot speeds. This is my first BMW, and I love my 128! Hope to report good results! 🤞


----------



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

Still waiting for my trans kit! Overdue! Whine seems noticeably louder on last drive (maybe paranoid) parked car waiting for kit to be safe. Can’t wait to drop the pan and see what surprises I’ll get!


----------



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

Finally got my kit!


----------



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

Just finished the above service. The old fluid showed no hint of ever being red and had the consistency of old motor oil! No big parts in pan, some metal dust, not excessive. After service with the fluids listed.... No shudder, more positive shift points, tranny whine reduction by about 50%, immediate engagement when shifting from park. I’m very happy and thinking we saved this one! Happy Motoring!


----------



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

Raining today so I’m not taking out a freshly washed car. Drove to work last night. Dead cold trans at midnight, NO late shift or cold whine whatsoever! After warming it up hammered it pretty hard in sport mode. Lots better! Positive quick shifts with no shudder at all. I’ve had very good luck with Valvoline max life motor oil in a racing Miata so I thought I’d give the ATF a try. Very good results with it and TransX.


----------



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

New128pilot said:


> Raining today so I’m not taking out a freshly washed car. Drove to work last night. Dead cold trans at midnight, NO late shift or cold whine whatsoever! After warming it up hammered it pretty hard in sport mode. Lots better! Positive quick shifts with no shudder at all. I’ve had very good luck with Valvoline max life motor oil in a racing Miata so I thought I’d give the ATF a try. Very good results with it and TransX.





New128pilot said:


> Raining today so I’m not taking out a freshly washed car. Drove to work last night. Dead cold trans at midnight, NO late shift or cold whine whatsoever! After warming it up hammered it pretty hard in sport mode. Lots better! Positive quick shifts with no shudder at all. I’ve had very good luck with Valvoline max life motor oil in a racing Miata so I thought I’d give the ATF a try. Very good results with it and TransX.


Update!! Just passed 7k since trans x and valvolene maxlife atf. Happy to report still doing great!!! Thanks guys! Great products!


----------



## titantom (Aug 5, 2011)

New128pilot said:


> Update!! Just passed 7k since trans x and valvolene maxlife atf. Happy to report still doing great!!! Thanks guys! Great products!


Glad it worked out for you. I bought an automatic E88 two years ago with 94K. No operating issues, but I still wanted to service it. I work for a chain of transmission shops and the first thing I had done was to change all fluids. No, the trans fluid was never changed and yes, it was like used motor oil. It really needs to be changed every 35-50K depending on driving. Otherwise, a rebuild cost of $6-7K is the result for this trans. More at a dealer. After the fluid change, my trans was even more smooth and positive. Btw, I also have an E82 manual. Had the trans oil changed on that, as well. There is no such thing as lifetime lubrication, auto or manual.


----------



## New128pilot (Nov 21, 2020)

titantom said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I bought an automatic E88 two years ago with 94K. No operating issues, but I still wanted to service it. I work for a chain of transmission shops and the first thing I had done was to change all fluids. No, the trans fluid was never changed and yes, it was like used motor oil. It really needs to be changed every 35-50K depending on driving. Otherwise, a rebuild cost of $6-7K is the result for this trans. More at a dealer. After the fluid change, my trans was even more smooth and positive. Btw, I also have an E82 manual. Had the trans oil changed on that, as well. There is no such thing as lifetime lubrication, auto or manual.


So true! I don’t believe in “snake oil” but trans-x has been very beneficial to our customers in p/s problems. (Shudder, leaks, whine, etc.) This is the first time I’ve ever used it in a trans!


----------

